

Show HN: Airball - Dribbble feed viewer built with Backbone.js - bharani_m
http://airball.in

======
bharani_m
AirBall is an elegant and classy Dribbble feed viewer that is available as a
web and a desktop application. Airball lets you view popular shots, shots by
everyone, shots by debutants and shots by any player.

The desktop application (Mac and Windows) also lets you save shots locally for
later reference.

Here is the download link - <http://airball.in/download>

